# South Again Charters goes back to the Keys



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wrote a nice big report full of pics and then the site told it wouldn't work due to a security token missing..LOL


Oh well, here is a link to my report with a few great pics and a wonderful video of Dawna's Nurse Shark she caught on our trip to Marathon. Sorry for the redirect but did not know any other way.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum66/thread10533.html


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never caught a red south of flamingo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for commenting!! Thats the first school we have found down there!! They were very aggressive, it was a cool bite for sure!!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Next time you go back and if you get time to hit up Flamingo try here: 81.11802352148918,25.37368030641023,0</coordinates>
It's a whole group of finger rivers on the west side of Flamingo. There are about 15 rivers that exit here. Fish the outgoing tide at the tips of the little islands. It's the one place in Florida the I've found that has a consistant upper slot red bite. Stud fish! Take the back country ramp and head to the gulf. It's about 45 minutes of running but there are lots of spots in between. I usually fish the points on mangroves as I head that way for snook and the 10' deep bays for trout. Smaller bays (1/4 mile by 1/4 mile) hold the best trout. You can catch them all day on the fly. Red and white gets the bite. The jig we use for the redfish has a spade like head and a feather back pink and white. We tip it with cut ladyfish. It works a lot better than New Penny gulp which I found odd. The numbers I gave is the exact spot I fish the most but the whole area is great. Make sure the gps is working!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice report, thanks. I'm looking at making the jaunt to the Keys. Has anyone found much difference between Sigsbee Island area and Marathon? Looks to be about 50 or so miles apart driving, so negligible as far as total trip. Thanks for input on the areas, fish and lobster catches, good but not too pricey eats, etc...


----------

